# Taking in Tiva to be spayed



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Pray for my girlie while she goes under the anesthesia :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

hope all goes well!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

our prayers and well wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

best of luck to you guys!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Trevor, my thoughts are with you and Tiba Tiba, she will be fine, big hugs.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i will thank you guys!!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Any news on her? How's she doing?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Any news on her? How's she doing?


well at 12:30pm the dr still hadnt done the spay. it was "busy".
so lets hope he ran out of grass last night enough to think about what he's doing. lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol.. ok.. well, just keep us posted, and I'm praying for her! I'm sure she'll be fine, but still.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol.. ok.. well, just keep us posted, and I'm praying for her! I'm sure she'll be fine, but still.


i will.
but its 2pm here im wondering whats going on???
just texted a friend that works there to see if there is any news.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Trevor let us know as soon as you hear anything, I am thinking about you all as well


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Keep us posted on if she ever gets her turn  Slim, Francis and Mae are going in now that we are going to have intact boys around.. Poor kids. lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome. they were too busy to do it so now i have to waste some gas money to drive and go pick her up otherwise she'll have to stay the night.
sooooo PO'd right now....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! That really bites a big one! Sorry bout that Trevor! 

Holly, you're retiring Mae now!? Wow!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Holly, you're retiring Mae now!? Wow!


Shes been retired. I have never been interested in getting her close enough to another dog to show her, and tho shes pulled great, I know I'll never put the time in to finish her UWP lol. She had the one litter and there is no need for her to have another, so she will be fixed too just to reduce the extra intact females.

Bee and Faith will be left intact for titling, but when I am done with Faith she'll get spayed too. No pups for her.

I am going to see about finishing Stacks CH and possibly pulling him and then hes getting neutered as well.

Bee, Ace and Xena will be my only intact dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That sucks! good luck for tomorrow I hope they can get it done for you.

Holly, I hear you about cutting down on intact dogs. I am going to get Bailey spayed as soon as she is out of season. I do have some females intact that I will never breed but Bailey will be fixed so I do not have to worry about her being in season for a WP.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Trevor, I will say my normal prayers to St. Francis and be thinking about Tiva. Sorry to hear about the "false labor" routine you got from the vet, that's a nice shot to the beans. Well, it's best to do it on a day that isn't so busy, then Tiva should get their full attention (she should already, but you know what I'm sayin'). Keep us posted.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a bummer sorry bout the bad luck.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

damn Trevor that sux, I do hope ya get it taken care of soon, I wish y'all the best, let us know when she goes again and I will keep you ALL in my thoughts.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

she'll be in tomorrow. there will be 2 dr's in and it'll get done.
i feel bad for not running blood work first. but.... eh..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

don't feel bad about the blood work, I didn't do it with Penny or Orion, or my cat Highway and they all came out fine, I know she'll be gravy, much love bro, keep us posted


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Tiva's spay went very well!
tho she scared me twice, with any other dog it wouldnt have been a big deal. but because it was my tiva i got nervous. lol.
she's in her crate now hopefully getting some sleep.
thanks every one!


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Aww glad it all turned out and she's doing good...enjoy your sleepy puppyy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats on the spay!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well done Keep us posted on the Tivmeister!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

will do. she's a sleepy girl. im enjoying that. 
companion pet clinic is probably the cheapest clinic to go to really get anything done. but with tiva's hernia, and being in heat. it would have been a about a 350$ spay. eekk.
thank god for that 40% discount right


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow Trevor, thank goodness for that 40% bro, I am glad Tiva is doing well and lseeping soundly. Tons of hugs to you all


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy to hear she is doing well and I know how you feel! I have helped with a ton of S/n's and when I got kaos, my old man, neutered I almost passed out while they were ripping them out! LMAO really I had to sit on the floor!

I was in with a vet who was cropping one of my dogs ears about 9 years ago and the vet tech put the puppy too far under and good thing I was there, his heart stopped and she didn't notice!! I had to stop the vet and we brought the pup almost out of anesthesia get his heart going then put him back under to finish his ears. If I was not there watching they would have killed my pup. I was so pissed at her! It was the same group of hospitals as the one I worked at just different location, I never trust the vets or techs there again!


----------

